

Packer 0.8 released – WinRM, Windows AWS, SSH agents, SSH bastions, and more - Rican7
https://hashicorp.com/blog/packer-0-8.html

======
devhead
woot! release monkey finally showed up, thanks guys. keep up the good work.

